# المضخات الطاردة المركزية..تشغيلها , صيانتها , مشاكلها..الخ



## eng.zahid (28 يوليو 2010)

ملف جميل وراائع عن المضخات الطادردة المركزية تشغيل صيانة عطلاتها

رابط التحميل
c.ps.pdf - 881.0 Kb​


----------



## اسحاق عمان (2 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك :75:


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (2 أغسطس 2010)

zahidmetal قال:


> ملف جميل وراائع عن المضخات الطادردة المركزية تشغيل صيانة عطلاتها​
> 
> رابط التحميل
> 
> c.ps.pdf - 881.0 Kb​


 

عذرا .. ولكن الموضوع مكرر.



المضخات الطاردة المركزية،صيانة،تشغيل ،تكهف! Centrifugal Pumps ,O&M&Cavitation ‏​


----------

